# Park Brake Information



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Aussie-

Great detailed information. This appears to be a paper service manual. GM publishes something like that here in the USA from Helm Inc for a few hundred dollars. Is there a source for Holden Manuals, and roughly how expensive are they? A Holden Manual wouldn't be a direct copy for the USA version, but may be an option, if the manual is more economical.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Carbon02
This info is from the Helm Manuals. I picked them up while working in Mojave CA last year. I was originally looking to get a Holden set however, they wanted $900.00 AUD..
So I waited and picked up the Helm set in the USA for $220.00 delivered.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Aussie-

I spent two months working downtown Sydney for work. It doesn't surprise me that most stuff in AUS is more expensive than the states. This was about 6 years ago, but everything was so expensive it was unreal compared to what I'm used to in the Central US. 

In my area we have access to a online vendor who digitizes shop manuals called allldata.com. It's a free resource at the public libraries. So it's hard to justify buying the bound books. The problem is All-Data doesn't get into the level of detail that the paper manuals cover. 

I really loved the Holdens I rode in while there. I hope the closing of Holden building in Australia doesn't mean Holden products go to crazy low quality imports. 

It looks like the US 2016 Cruze will have a 1.5l Turbo. I believe this is currently in China Cruzes, does Holden have this in any of their models yet?


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

No we don't have a 1.5. 
The Cruze import should give us more features as standard...
Yes we are ripped of $$$$ Downunder. I do a bulk buy of consumables (filters ect) for my Cruze from the USA. Worth $960 AUD. $410 USD delivered to my door...


----------

